# Shows and Dog Sports for Pitbulls/Bullies



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi, I was just wondering if there was anyone out there that knows how to find out show schedules or places to meet up, talk and learn more about the pitbull, bully community in general. I'm from NC so we don't get much "dog action" as say California. I'm having trouble looking for them in my google searches cuz it's swamped with puppies for sale ads and such. Thank you in advance for any help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Check the sites of the major clubs - UKC, ABKC, ADBA - they have event calendars that show their sanctioned upcoming events.

https://www.ukcdogs.com/show-ops-events-calendar

https://adbadog.com/calendar/

http://theabkcdogs.org/events/


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like a big one coming this weekend in Lumberton if that's close!


----------



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> Check the sites of the major clubs - UKC, ABKC, ADBA - they have event calendars that show their sanctioned upcoming events.
> 
> https://www.ukcdogs.com/show-ops-events-calendar
> 
> ...


I just checked ABKC! There is an event near me this Saturday. Wow! Seems meant to be  thanks for your response Jess!

-Sieg 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Lucky for you I'm especially bored at work tonight! And it looks like a big show too, that should be so much fun! I'm soooooo jealous! I hope you get to go and have a GREAT time!


----------

